# Replacing the Radio



## Nickhamm (Jul 1, 2004)

I have a 1990 Nissan Maxima with a Custom Bose speaker system. Each of the speakers have a factory amplifier on them. My front two speakers are blown and the back speakers sound really bad. I went out and bought some new speakers and decided I also want a new stereo. I bought an Aiwa CDC-X504MP MP3/CD player. I am having trouble connecting the wires to the new radio. None of the wires match up and I can get the radio to take CDs, but not turn on or light up. How can I connect it?


----------



## paul devane (Jul 1, 2004)

e-mail a picture to me of new and old radio wires and ill tell you what is what!
[email protected]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nickhamm said:


> I have a 1990 Nissan Maxima with a Custom Bose speaker system. Each of the speakers have a factory amplifier on them. My front two speakers are blown and the back speakers sound really bad. I went out and bought some new speakers and decided I also want a new stereo. I bought an Aiwa CDC-X504MP MP3/CD player. I am having trouble connecting the wires to the new radio. None of the wires match up and I can get the radio to take CDs, but not turn on or light up. How can I connect it?


So long as you replace ALL the components of the old setup, you'll have no problem. If I were you, I'd go to auto zone and buy a haynes manual. Best thing you'll ever do with some pocket change.

I am not aware of the wire colors on your model, the haynes manual will tell you what each wire does.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

try a wiring harness. They are like 7 dollars offline or 15 dollars at youir local circuit city or best buy. It would be a hell of a lot easier than cutting/soldering.


----------

